# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  mens physique category

## mockery

topless in board shorts ready to pull bitches.

what are the judges looking for?

whats the idea leanness(bf%) to run in this...


I see big jacked guys, cut and looking good enter and not even place in the top 5, so im really curious what is it?? just charisma?? at 5'10 what is an idea weight to target for? maybe i can be the next 40 year old Calvin Klein underwear model.

----------


## hankdiesel

No room for 40 year olds. Bodybuilding would be your choice.

----------


## xerxes333

They are looking for "cover model" types

npcnewsonline.com/npc-mens-physique-rules-regulations/

----------


## capetown

I always thought it was a bunch of guys that didnt want to show their legs. Lol. I know thats not it but if you are gonna step on stage, go big or go home.

----------


## Far from massive

Being an ectomorph, I thought this might be a good place for me to compete as despite being muscular I lack the v-taper that wins trophies in bodybuilding. After seeing the competition and how they compete and are judged at the last two shows, I can tell you I would much rather be a too skinny body builder than a too vascular or cut boy toy LOL.

Seriously though I am 56 and just started lifting serious this year and even at my advanced age I am already too vascular and starting so show some striations on my shoulders...I will be damned if I want to stop working the rest of the upper body other than abs and focus the rest of my workout on calves just so I can have a trophy. I really do think its a shame what the class is. I mean, who the hell decided that an ideal mens physique is represented by quarter turns in board shorts and a twink's boyish good looks and smile.

So screw it instead of strictly working abs and calves for Mens Phizz Ekke! I will hit the hell out of my lats, chest and shoulders and try to develop the v taper as best I can by next year !! I hope they are still handing out swords as prizes in the NPP shows, if so and I win one I may chase the boy toys around the stage a bit....

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Id say go for it, if thats what you want to do. I would still keep killing those legs along with everything else. What ever you decide to do, do it big!

----------


## youngbodybuilder1991

I went pro this year in mens physique. The main thing they are looking for is a very proportionate physique around 180-200 depending on your height. Also they seem to love big side delts.

----------


## Armykid93

They seem to favor taller dudes. One of my buddies back in Oregon has been pretty successful in physique and he's over 6ft I believe

----------


## youngbodybuilder1991

focus on proportion and they seem to love side delts. Also posing is the one of the keys in mens physique. Most of the guys are between 180-200 but the key to showing off your physique is being able to flex everything while still looking like a model. Even on the back poses you notice the guys are flexing there lats like a lat spread you just put one hand on your waste. Same thing with the front side.

----------


## youngbodybuilder1991

qoopa I repeated myself but I can't stress that enough to the guys I coach/help

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> qoopa I repeated myself but I can't stress that enough to the guys I coach/help


It's worth repeating

----------

